# How long did it take for your lp to lengthen with bf



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I just got my first ppaf. I was charting since this was about the time my cycle came back with my dd. I think I ovulated and had a 2 day lp. I know with my dd I charted after my period and had a 3 day lp which lengthened over the next two cycles but I was nursing a lot less so I think it will be longer this time.

How long did it take to get a long enough lp to get pregnant if you had very short ones to begin with. What were your nursing patterns like? I like to hear here the good and the bad like it never was long enough while breastfeeding or it just took a cycle or two. Thanks


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Mine would shift 1-2 days each cycle. I would ovulate 1-2 days sooner and my LP would lengthen by the same amount so my overall cycle length would stay the same. I've always gotten pregnant again before my LP got longer than 8 days, though, so I don't know how long that would have kept happening.


----------

